# Package Install - two boxes or one?



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't use Warre hives but build the third box now, you'll thank yourself later but sooner than you think.


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

Actual, build the 4th box also. It will take a quarter of the time longer than just one box.

If you get the urge, go ahead and build that 2nd hive now.


----------



## MarkB (Feb 5, 2015)

Welcome to Bee keeping Muehlbucks, I started last May myself , you'll be fine using two boxes , the top one as the feeder box if you are using mason jars. as the others have said build more boxes and add when necessary, I had to reduce one of my two hives down to just one box once they seemed like they were going , then robbers hit and reducing them to just the one box seemed to help them .


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> two boxes or one?

One. They will develop much faster in one.


----------



## muehlbucks (May 11, 2016)

Thank you all for the responses. Whether I use it initially or not, it sounds like I should be building more boxes! I'll be sure to update once I get my package installed.


----------

